# Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?



## Ansgar (27. März 2006)

Moin Leute, 

wollte gerne mal wissen, ob hier einer schon mal in Indonesien (Jakarta) gearbeitet und geangelt hat.

Waere an Erfahrungen interessiert - wie real sind irgendwelche Sicherheitsrisiken in Jakarta? Meine augenblickliche Einschaetzung ist, dass es da vermutlich nicht komplett ungefaehrlich ist? Habe evtl die Option mich da 2 Monate arbeitsmaessig rumzutreiben....

Wo kann man angeln? Was sind die Voraussetzungen, etc.

Bitte keine Mythen oder so - sondern nur wirklich Erfahrungswerte (eigene oder von Bekannten, die dort waren). Ich hab ansonsten schon ein grobes Konzept von Indonesien und dass das ein muslimisches Land ist und so weiter ist mir alles bekannt. 

Waren nicht z.B. Bernd oder Rausreisser mal da unten (#h )?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (27. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

Hab nen Bekannten der dort für 4-5Jahre gearbeitet hat. Ist alles soweit kein Problem da, außer Alk in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## guifri (27. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

mensch ansgar, wat machste denn jetzt schon wieder?

wenn die dich da zum knechten hinschicken wollen, guck bloß, dass du dann auch zeit zum angeln hast...#h


----------



## Ansgar (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

Na, jetzt hat es sich doch fuer den Augenblick erstmal nicht ergeben, schade eigentlich. Kurzfristig hat sich noch ein anderes Projekt ergeben, so dass jetzt jemand anderes nach Indonesien geht ...

Allerdings ist das hier http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/zw-cgi/view/Advice/Indonesia auch nicht zu verachten...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

Wenn Du reel interessiert bist - mein Kollege hier ein Büro weiter war für zweieinhalb Jahre Entwicklungshelfer in Bandung und Jakarta und ist mit einer Indonesierin (stammt aus Bandung) verheiratet, die Beiden wohnen mit ihren beiden Kindern auch bei uns um die Ecke.

Kann Dir gerne seine Telefonnummer per PN geben.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

Hi Karsten #h ,

danke fuer das Angebot!

Allerdings hat es sich jetzt ja erstmal erledigt - hat sich ja noch ein anderes Projekt dazwischen geschoben.
Wenn es wieder akut wird melde ich mich nochmal bei Dir.

Beste Gruesse gen Berlin
Ansgar


----------



## guifri (31. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*







schade eigentlich...


----------



## Ansgar (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

Hey Guido - was ist denn das fuer ne Grafik?

Lade das Ding doch noch mal richtig hoch - ist das ein indonesischer Monsterfisch?

All the best
Ansgar

PS: wie geht es dem kleinen Boot?


----------



## guifri (1. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

hi ansgar,

ganz guzt soweit.

wegen des kalten wetters wurden bestimmte wartungsarbeiten jett erst vorgenommen. hab nen neuen antifouling machen lassen, der osmoseverdacht wurde gott sei dank nicht bestätigt.

ab jetzt liegt das boot im wasser für die saison. dann kann ich mir die lästige slipperei sparen (bzw. wenn ich alleine hochfghare, bin ich nicht auf hilfe angewiesen), ich bin ja faul, was das angeht...

spätestens ende april bin ich eine komplette woche oben und hoffe, dass das wetter mitspielt.

dann gibts exzessives angeln, jaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ansgar (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

Moin,

nun ist es mal wieder so weit - Indonesien ist das Ziel.

Irgend jemand noch ein paar Hinweise bezueglich dieses Thema's?

Cheers
A





Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> wollte gerne mal wissen, ob hier einer schon mal in Indonesien (Jakarta) gearbeitet und geangelt hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wollebre (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

hier einige Infos über fischen in Indonesien:
http://www.mancingl.com/
http://www.komodive.com/e-body.html
http://www.memancing.com/front/
http://johnsportfishing.com/    (John direct anschreiben)
http://www.adhek.net/asfeng/asfmain_en.htm
http://www.bwsbali.com/bali-fishing/
http://www.bruneifishing.com/search/label/Fishing%20Location
http://www.fishing-bali.de/english/fishing _bali_dive_resorts.html
http://www.fishing-indonesia.com/

dann mal viel Spaß beim durchstöbern.
Wolle


----------



## Ansgar (26. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

Na also, geht doch.

Danke fuer die Info!

Cheers
A


----------



## Wollebre (26. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

zu Risiken in Indonesien möchte ich nur soviel sagen:
in Bremen hat man einen jungen Mann aus Neuseeland fast zu tode geprügelt, schlimmeres kann Dir da auch kaum passieren.
Ich war in diesem Jahr 2x für je 1 Monat dort und lebe noch:vik:
kommt wohl auch darauf an in welchen dunklen Ecken man sich herum treibt. Dickes Geld in der Disco zeigt und den Spendablen heraushängen läßt. Bedenke, dass viele Familien dort mit weniger als umgerechnet € 100.00 im Monat leben (müssen)! Die Hemmschwelle einem Ausländer dann mal ein paar Scheine abzunehmen muss man durch sein Verhalten nicht provozieren. Wenn Du unterwegs bist, stecke nur soviel Kohle ein wie man für den Tag/Abend benötigt. Scheckkarten, Ausweise etc. bleiben im Hotel! Stecke vom Pass und Visum eine Kopie ein, die bei einer Polizeikontrolle vorgezeigt werden können. 
Wenn Du kein Bahasa sprichst, solltest Du vorher noch ein paar Brocken lernen. Wenigstens in Englisch sollte man sich verständigen können. Dort sprechen mehr Leute Englisch, auch von denen man es nicht vermutet, als bei uns!
Ansonsten viel Spaß dort - und ja, Lehrmeister brauchen die nicht, sondern nur Leute die sachlich und fachlich unterstützend tätig sind.
Gruß, Wolle


----------



## fischforsch (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln und arbeiten in Indonesien?*

hallöchen!
war 14 tage auf pulau asu,also die vor-vorgelagerte insel von sumatra und hab vom miniauslegerboot aus mächtig viel fisch gefangen.40 euro pro tag ohne alles... .vor allem gts auf popper bis 25 kg, die richtig grossen haben mir aber wiedermal das gerät zerlegt.auf bali hab ich auch gute gts vom affentempel aus beobachten können,da 
hatte ich dann aber anderes vor.
um komodo rum scheint es aber am allerbesten zu sein.
gruss christoph


----------

